# Wacken open air sold out



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

apologize to mention , but the annual Wacken open air festival
is sold out. ( heavy metal )
august 2nd-august 4th.2012 in Wacken , Germany

but: if you park some 5-10 kilometers apart from the ferstival site , you`ll have still fairly good reception of the music  

link:

http://www.wacken.com/

Jan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: 

Not sure that I would want to be that close, either! Will over here be OK? :lol:


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

yessir


----------

